# CoRid and Ivermectin for Kids



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey all, I have been treating my kids for coccidia herbaly, but I'm kind of suspicious that it isn't working for me right now. There are a lot of factors in play and I really don't want to mess around with parasites, but to get to the point, I've decided to treat my kids chemically for coccidia and barber pole worms. I have two that are five weeks and two that are three. I have some CoRid liquid on hand, should I do the five days a row for them or something different since it is preventative? 

Second question is, when to treat for BP worm. Same as adults: as needed? Are kids affected by barberpole from the beginning? And can I check their famacha and have it be an accurate sign to go off of?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A fecal will let you know if the herbs are handling the parasite load. 
Corid is 5 days every 21 days until weened. Yes, deworming is same as adult goats..as needed. Famachas are still a good sign if there is anemia. But you know BP is fast killer and by the time famacha tells a story our work it cut out for us saving the goat. What I would do is the herbs 2-3times a week during peek season. I would also watch for weight loss..scruffy coat..poop issues. 
We are about ready to start adding essential oil protocol here as things warm up. 

Best wishes


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> A fecal will let you know if the herbs are handling the parasite load.
> Corid is 5 days every 21 days until weened. Yes, deworming is same as adult goats..as needed. Famachas are still a good sign if there is anemia. But you know BP is fast killer and by the time famacha tells a story our work it cut out for us saving the goat. What I would do is the herbs 2-3times a week during peek season. I would also watch for weight loss..scruffy coat..poop issues.
> We are about ready to start adding essential oil protocol here as things warm up.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks, Cathy. I've been worming my does preventatively with herbs and I'm just not seeing the famacha colors I'd like to be. Seeing colors in between 2 and 3. I just used ivermectin on one of my does after doing a fecal because she wasn't gaining any weight since kidding and looked real thin. I had been doing herbs twice a week, every time the ground was wet ,and then EOs (oregano, sweet orange, lemongrass, and a digestive blend) once a week. I think the big problem is that they are on pasture that they have been on for a very long time and the grass is really short. We have a new pasture in the works, but we need to wait until the forage is big enough for them not to just decimate it right away. Hopefully once I'm able to rotate pasture affectively, herbs will go back to working for me, but for now I feel like I can't risk it with my kids. Plus, I have the CoRid on hand, so I figure I might as well use it and not have to pay for more herbs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Definitely don't want to risk kids to coccidia. We had such a terrible time with coccidia being in the same area way too long was our issue as well im thinking. When we switched to doing herbs and oils things got better but I still give toltrazuril to everyone at least once preventive. Like you I won't risk my kids to it. So I totally get it. Thankfully BP has not been a huge issue using herbs and oils. The wild orange eo weekly year roubd I believe has made a huge difference.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

You might already know this, but always dilute the CoRid with water. Just wanted you to be aware!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Iluvlilly! said:


> You might already know this, but always dilute the CoRid with water. Just wanted you to be aware!


Thanks for checking. I did know that, but thanks for making sure I know 😉. That would definitely be a bad mistake to make.😲


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> You might already know this, but always dilute the CoRid with water. Just wanted you to be aware!


Well I did not! Sorry I’m going to butt in here, why dilute with water? Or are you talking about the powder and mixing water in it? I have given it straight for 2 years now and haven’t had any issues, not arguing since I know just because I haven’t had a issue doesn’t mean I never will so wondering what’s the reasoning


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Well I did not! Sorry I’m going to butt in here, why dilute with water? Or are you talking about the powder and mixing water in it? I have given it straight for 2 years now and haven’t had any issues, not arguing since I know just because I haven’t had a issue doesn’t mean I never will so wondering what’s the reasoning


Well that's odd.🤔 I figured it had to be mixed with water. That's what the bottle says doesn't it? I diluted my liquid corid when I used it before. I just figured that's how it worked. Taste or something maybe?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I thought the mixing with water was for treating for water. You might be onto something about the taste though, I know some got on my drench gun, and I am BAD about putting things in my mouth to hold (I have a awesome immune system now lol) and that is some nasty stuff. I’m going to try diluting it with Olympia and jasmines kids and see if they end up fighting less over taking it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

CORID 9.6% oral solution (undiluted) contains 96 mg of amprolium per each CC/ML. Diluting CORID with water to use as a drench results in the dosage of approximately 10 mg amprolium per 2.2 lbs when drenching it daily for a 5 day as a treatment (3 oz CORID to 1 pint water). The prevention dosage uses the formula (1 1/2 oz CORID to 1 pint water) and provides approximately 5 mg amprolium per 2.2 lbs. when drenching it as a prevention. Both of these dosage amounts are based on 1 fluid oz (29.57 CC/ML) diluted per 100 lbs according to the written calculations on the back of the bottle.

I have read the label a couple of times while writing this post and the only conclusion I was able to come up with is CORID oral solution is extremely concentrated straight from the bottle.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

AndersonRanch said:


> Well I did not! Sorry I’m going to butt in here, why dilute with water? Or are you talking about the powder and mixing water in it? I have given it straight for 2 years now and haven’t had any issues, not arguing since I know just because I haven’t had a issue doesn’t mean I never will so wondering what’s the reasoning


My vet told me that If you don't dilute the Corid, you really damage their lining and will cause more harm than good.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you! I’ll make sure not to give straight any more. 
Ok MellonFriend I will stop jacking your post now lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Thank you! I’ll make sure not to give straight any more.
> Ok MellonFriend I will stop jacking your post now lol


That's okay. I like learning stuff like this too. 😄


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So @happybleats, you would still recommend doing the five days dose every twenty one even as a preventative? I see on the bottle it says a half dose for 21 days straight for preventative measures.

@Moers kiko boars, I know you use Corid. What dosage and frequency do you use preventatively?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would do reg. dose once a day for 5 days..repeat in 21 days. As preventive. I don't think I would do half dose daily for 21 days. That's a long time to dose the meds.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> I would do reg. dose once a day for 5 days..repeat in 21 days. As preventive. I don't think I would do half dose daily for 21 days. That's a long time to dose the meds.


Agreed! I would hate to have them on it for that long!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I take the time to weigh each.kid. ( total pain). Then I give them the accurate dose for 5 days. I do all my kids at 3 weeks. On the 4th week the get B vit gel. On the 5th week the each get prbios. On the 6th week I just watch them. Let them rest & play. On the 7th week..we do the weight thing and start hhe Corid..then repeat with the Bvit gel on week 8..and probios.on week 9. 
My kids gain weight each week. I find the Corrid works better if I have the correct weight per kid.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> On the 4th week the get B vit gel.


Where do you get this?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

There is Fortified Vitamin B Complex Oral Gel (contains Thiamine (B1) 100 mg, B12 500 mcg and Probiotics 2.5 Billion CFU per 5 ml) put out by Kaeco. There may be other manufacturers than this particular one. I purchase a 30 ml tube of this type at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> There is Fortified Vitamin B Complex Oral Gel (contains Thiamine (B1) 100 mg, B12 500 mcg and Probiotics 2.5 Billion CFU per 5 ml) put out by Kaeco. There may be other manufacturers than this particular one. I purchase a 30 ml tube of this type at Tractor Supply.


Could you just use the injectable?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Probably so, I've read about it being given orally to kids and as an injection for adults. At the time, I was using the gel for 2 weanling ND after their CORID treatments were over. A whole bottle of the injectable would not have been even slightly used here before it expired, so the smaller amount worked at the time.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Moers kiko boars, do you use a drenching syringe or an normal syringe (without the needle of course)? I used an normal syringe yesterday because I thought I wouldn't have been able to get a very accurate measurement with drenching syringe, but is what kind of tough to get the oral syringe in their mouths without it squirting out the sides.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes you can do injectible. I prefer the vit b gel. Its just my preferance.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I buy the syringe thats about an inch wide, it has a longer end..llike a tubing syringe. I measure with a regular syringe and put the solution in the larger one. Then use that as a drenching.gun. Some of my myotonics are too small for the drench gun, with all the wiggleing & struggleing Im afraid that drench part would go down their throat. So I began useing this midsized syringe. Its easier.for me to do the Corrid "dance" with..🤪


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Injecting vit b1 is the best method.
Giving the gel will not do much.

Corid must always be diluted, my vet told me many years ago.


----------

